# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vitamine C beschermt nu ook tegen osteoporose

## FRANCOIS580

*Vitamine C beschermt nu ook tegen osteoporose*

Vitamine C verhoogt niet alleen je weerstand en verkort het genezingsproces van verkoudheden, griep en infecties van je luchtwegen. Wetenschappers aan de de Mount Sina School of Medicine kwamen zopas tot de ontdekking dat deze vitamine je ook beschermt tegen osteoporose. Welke voeding levert ons de grootste concentratie aan vitamine C en wat zijn de gevolgen van een tekort aan vitamine C? 

Wetenschappers onderzochten het effect van vitamine C op osteoporose. Van vitamine C is al langer bekend dat een tekort broze botten veroorzaakt. Met dit doel werd de evolutie van osteoporose bij honderden patiënten op de voet gevolgd . Een deel van hen kreeg extra vitamine C toegediend. Deelnemers aan het onderzoek die gedurende een periode van acht weken extra vitamine C kregen te slikken lieten een opmerkelijk hogere botdichtheid noteren. Extra vitamine C beschermt je botten en verkleinen je risico op het ontstaan en de verdere ontwikkeling van osteoporose.

Vitamine C is ook bekend als absorbinezuur en is een bijzonder sterk antioxidant. Deze belangrijke vitamine is in water oplosbaar en verhoogt in de eerste plaats je weerstand. Dat vitamine C verkoudheden, griep en infecties van je luchtwegen geneest is een fabeltje. Het is wel zo dat vitamine C de herstelperiode van deze aandoeningen opmerkelijk verkort. Vitamine C doet echter veel meer. Het heeft een positieve invloed.../...

Lees verder...

----------

